# Where have all the cheap cylinders gone?



## Spooky Dave

Is it just me, or is it getting harder and harder to find cheap pneumatic cylinders on eBay? A couple years ago it was easy as can be to find a great cylinder with 6 inches of stroke or more for $10 including shipping. Those prices seem to be gone with very few exceptions, and if you want something with 12 inches of stroke or more, you have to pay through the nose.

On occasion I can still find the rare super bargain, but by and large, it's as if the prices have doubled at least. What gives? Was there a pneumatic revolution that drove prices up? And more importantly, is there now a better place to find them than eBay?

I know that there are lots of places to buy them new, but for those of us trying to stretch the haunt budget, it's kind of a bummer that such a key component of haunting seems to have risen so much in cost.

Does anybody else notice the prices have gone up, or is it just my imagination?


----------



## DarkLore

I noticed that as well. Last year I bought a couple long cylinders for TCT type props, just because the price seemed reasonable.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad

I find ebay has the best prices. Every now and then I will find a 6" stroke X 1" bore for $20.


----------



## ctarpey

maybe it also has to do with the growing amount of haunters and the demand for cylinders nahh no one likes hallowen jkjkj i have noticed it also. i now go to ebay but even at ebay these tiny stroked ones are like 40 bucks? WHAAA!


----------



## Spooky Dave

Yeah, I'm guessing it's the ever-rising haunt community that has put pneumatic cylinders in such demand. The secret must be out: Halloween rocks!


----------



## drwilde

*Cylinders*

I just got a 12" for around 25. There was even a 24" for about the same. The eBay seller store I found is montebello. Had a bunch of bimbas


----------



## Spooky Dave

Holy cow, what a steal!! And seven 18-inch throw cylinders at $5 each? That's nigh unto robbery! Good for you.  I keep looking for bargains like that. I think there are just too many haunters trying to find the same stuff. But hey, that means there are that many more great props being built. Hard to complain too much if that's the case.


----------



## mickkell

Wanna sell half for 125???....lol


----------



## kprimm

And it seems not Just the cylinders either. Everything seems to always go up in price....It's the American way.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry

This site has a good selection at fairly reasonable prices.

I have also purchased several cylinders from this ebay seller including a 2" bore 25" stroke for $69 today. Not the cheapest I've seen but still not bad for what it is.


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

*Prices of cylinders are going up.*

The price of cylinders going up is part of the reason were switching to high speed high powered electric cylinders.
I guess the best place to still find good quantity deals would be government auctions though, heck even industrial places going out of business would have to spare cylinders for theyre conveyor systems on hand.


----------



## fritz42_male

kprimm said:


> And it seems not Just the cylinders either. Everything seems to always go up in price....It's the American way.


Not just the American way - UK and Australia too!


----------



## bert1913

i got lucky last year. i bought 2 1 1/2 x 32" cylinders for $30.00 on ebay


----------

